# Best MK7 Key-On Power Source?



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

Tried posting in mk7-specific boards but didn't get much response.

Anyone know where's a good spot to get keyed-on power for my Airlift management in my mk7 GTI?

Which fuse box is better, under dash, or in the engine bay? And which fuse makes the most sense to get power from?


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

I've bagged two mk6s and both times I've used the fuse box under the dash and have used the 12v (car charger/cigarette lighter) fuse.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

under the dash. go buy a cheap meter at harbor freight or sears, and find a suitable fuse slot.:thumbup:


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

On a MK7 most of the mini fuses in the fuse box under the dash are key-on ignition power. Jus t pick one and use the piggyback fuse adapter that comes with the AirLift kit.


----------

